# paint all over my car



## johnnyquango (May 3, 2010)

Afternoon guys.

My wife ran over a can of spray and it absolutely covered the car. Today ive tried tar temover and it is not touching it. Ive clay barred the boot and it has come off there but scared to do any more of the panels because whennthe boot has dried it is dull and scratched to death. When i clay it sounds like sandpaper ? Any tips? Ideas guys [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## stefaulkner (Mar 31, 2015)

What make Tar and Glue Remover did you use?

I used to work in the valeting supply business and Autosmart Tar and glue was considered one of the best on the market. That might do the trick. Alternatively, they do a strong solvent in an aerosol called Jelsol which might be worth a try. However, you will struggle to get your hands on these products over Easter weekend I would have thought.

If there is a local body shop to you that is open tomorrow, they might sell you a litre or two of thinners. Do a panel at a time and wash it off thoroughly after each panel is done.

A good mop and polish should rectify the paintwork on the panel you have clayed, although depending on the condition of the rest of your paintwork, the whole car might need a going over.

Hope this helps,

Steve.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

Tell me you used plenty of lubricant with the clay bar (shampoo will do)! Sounds like you used it dry.


----------



## johnnyquango (May 3, 2010)

Loads of lube mark absolute drenching it all the time. Thinners did the job in the end tho. Thanks both of you appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## johnnyquango (May 3, 2010)

stefaulkner said:


> What make Tar and Glue Remover did you use?
> 
> I used to work in the valeting supply business and Autosmart Tar and glue was considered one of the best on the market. That might do the trick. Alternatively, they do a strong solvent in an aerosol called Jelsol which might be worth a try. However, you will struggle to get your hands on these products over Easter weekend I would have thought.
> 
> ...


Cheers steve. Thinners did it.


----------



## stefaulkner (Mar 31, 2015)

[smiley=cheers.gif]

Happy days.


----------

